# first bobcat!



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

just got my foxpro wildfire over the weekend and took it out last night, called in allot of predators and got my first cat! really stoked about my foxpro wildfire, great call.










here is a pic of the bobcat i got, called him in pretty close, about 80 yards or so.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice man! Looks like a Texas cat... where are you?


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

victorville California.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

hassell said:


> Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


thank you, no problem.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job on the cat Alex.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

congrats on the cat !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! Thanks for the photo's.


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

here is a little sotry about how it went down









well i gave my hunting buddy a call and let him know my call had finally come in, we agreed to hunt a spot where we had previously seen some pretty big cats but where un able to shoot them because it wasn't season yet. Around 8:30PM were driving down the road we like to hunt and know there are lots of cats. About a quarter mile before we got to the spot we have spotted them at, a large bobcat ran across the road about 10 feet in front of the car! My bud said we should hide the car and setup, i didn't really agree as i thought he would be way too spooked to come in but my friend convinced me anyway LOL. we setup the wildfire about 60 yards away from us and we setup in front of a bush. I noticed the winds werent very high so i went ahead and used the baybee cottontail foxpro call on around volume 7 for about 2 minutes then muted it, scanned around with the spotlight....nothing... called again for about 5 minutes, muted, scanned around....Sure enough about 400 yards or so away we see a nice set of glowing eyes running in. Finally called it in to about 120 yards where it did not seem to want to come in any further. I went a head and squeaked him in another 40 yards or so squeaking using my lips, finally i got a clear view of him as he looked right at us and thought i better hurry up and take the shot, looked through my scope, got a clear look and sent a 223. n dropped him. When we went to pick him up i was very surprised at its size! im 5'10 and as you can see in the picture the cat isn't too much smaller than me. I was very stoked to get a bobcat on my first trip with the new wildfire foxpro call, cant wait to go out again, and hopefully use more of my bobcat tags! sorry about my poor grammar lol


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That right there is the first of many more to come. Good going!


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

Weasel said:


> That right there is the first of many more to come. Good going!


i hope so, it was such a great rush! way better than the first time i got a coyote.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats on your first Bobcat!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wait a minute. Isn't this the call you were worried about about not being loud enough ? LOL just kidding. Great job on the cat Alex !!! Nice looking one for sure.


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Wait a minute. Isn't this the call you were worried about about not being loud enough ? LOL just kidding. Great job on the cat Alex !!! Nice looking one for sure.


LOL! yep... thats the one. keep in mind, i havente taken it out on a windy hunt yet.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHA just picking on ya. You'll do fine.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That's a nice looking cat, and congarts


----------



## Altman (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice cat. Got my wildfire2 a few days ago. After deer season I'm gonna give it a whirl.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Awesome cat! Are you doing anything with the pelt? Looks like it's got some damage to it. Hope it's nothing a good taxi can't fix. Good job man!


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm jealous on that nice cat! I was "near" your neck of the woods last night & no luck. Glad somebody was successful!


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

what parts did you hunt out here?


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

I was near Oak Hills & Baldy Mesa.. You?


----------

